# Holy moses... drool



## Aggie08 (Jun 11, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=164484037&size=l

nuff said yall


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

That's a cool heritage flight.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

I have that pic as well.... Posted it under my Modern Combat thread..... Excellent shot I agree....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice shot.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

Heritage flights are becoming pretty common themes at airshows these days. I never grow tired of them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

If that flight included the F-86, it would have been perfect....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Close but no cigar.... I was referring to the Air Superority concept, ie P51, F86, F4, F15, F22....

But I still love the top shot of urs....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, that would be a cool one. There are a few F-86s still around. Maybe one day we will see a flight like that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe, would be great. Nice shot all the same despite not having an F-86.


----------



## Dac (Jun 13, 2006)

cool shots...

Seeing the P-26 with the other aircraft makes you realize how fast the technology evolved in the 1930s and 40s.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember my dad telling me about one of those flights with a Spitfire, Lightning and Tornado. The Spitfire was flat-out, Lightning was nearing stall speed and Tornado was cruising. I bet that Lightning pilot was crapping his pants, once a Lightning stalls it takes on the flight characteristics of a lead ball.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

There's a shot out there of the Glostor Gladiator, Meteor and Javelin all flying in formation, with the Meteor it wasn't so bad but the Javelin was struggling.....


----------

